# ¿Que debo hacer para sacar voltaje negativo de una fuente conmutada?



## cristhian4151 (Nov 7, 2014)

Tengo una fuente conmutada, tipo cargador de baterias de celular, que me da 5v y quisiera que me apoyen para poder sacar un voltaje de -5v.y que me quede una fuente de doble polaridad


----------



## chclau (Nov 7, 2014)

no es algo sencillo de contestarte. Las fuentes aisladas, con trafo, no presentan problemas.  pero no estoy seguro que la fuente ue tenes sea aislada


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 7, 2014)

Tenes que rectificar y (tal vez) filtrar otra vez, pero al revez, con el diodo invertido, basicamente tenes que copiar lo que tiene, pero diodo y capacitor al revez! el + del caap iria a Negativo, el menos de este cap al - del diodo rectificador nuevo (tiene que ser un diodo rapido) y el + de este diodo, soldado al - del diodo original!
casi seguro no quede del mismo voltage pero podes tener suert... te puede quedar: +5v 0v -7v y el amperaje queda a la mitad, si tenia 800ma vas a poder sacar 400ma por cada "rama" a la vez! 
Suerte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2014)

cristhian4151 dijo:


> Tengo una fuente conmutada, tipo cargador de baterias de celular, que me da 5v y quisiera que me apoyen para poder sacar un voltaje de -5v.y que me quede una fuente de doble polaridad



1) ¿ Deseas conseguir *±5Vcc* o "Solo" *-5Vcc* ?
2) ¿ Que intensidad ?


----------



## sergiot (Nov 7, 2014)

Aparentemente quiere seguir teniendo los originales +5V, es decir fuente partida.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 7, 2014)

Hola a todos , bueno a principio y a grueso modo deves repetir( clonar) , pero con los diodos y capacitores electroliticos con su polaridad invertida,  lo circuito rectificador y filtro en lo mismo secundario de lo transformador de comutación ( dos circuitos en paralelo la entrada y salidas independentes pero con lo tierra o retuerno en comum.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte en tu desahollo!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## cristhian4151 (Nov 7, 2014)

bueno cabe mencionar que al comienzo lo hice con los integrados 7805 y 7905 pero al docente se le ocurrió que usáramos cargadores de celulares (no sé el porqué). En fin gracias por sus aportes, veo que coinciden en lo mismo, lo intentaré o sino ya les estaré haciendo saber para robarles un poco mas de su tiempo, gracias.


----------



## ecotronico (Nov 7, 2014)

hola a todos.

cristhian4151:
ese circuito de conseguir tensión negativa desde tensión positiva ya está en el foro.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-alimentacion-5v-120331/#post942667

da igual si tu fuente original es conmutada o no. lo importante es que esté aislada de la red.
suponiendo que tu fuente de +5Vcc está aislada (porque existen en el mercado esos cargadores universales que poseen una mini fuente conmutada), puedes trabajar con seguridad.

ten en cuenta la potencia de esa fuente, porque son hechas para entregar muy baja corriente.
si la sobrecargas se quemará.


----------

